# Swarm hives



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I had decided, mostly because I am cheap, that my entry into beekeeping would come in the form of swarm capture using bait/swarm boxes. I went to my dear friend Google and asked how to do this, and he had many answers. 

As things go, I didn't manage to get this to the top of my list and resigned myself to "another year". Probably wont work anyway, right?

A few days ago I hear a strange noise and go investigate. It is a honey bee trapped in the house trying to get through a glass window. I open the door to let it escape and see many more at the corner of my house. I had caught a swarm, just not in the way that I had hoped. 

I called some people and by the time one person arrived from a local honey farm, the swarm had abandoned ship and relocated again. It encourages me, though, that maybe next year it might actually work.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Get a 5 frame nuc. Have it ready the next time you have /see a swarm hold it open under them and shake them into it or brush them into it what ever the case be.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Yup. But I plan to just place them out and let them move in naturally. That is the future plan anyhow.


----------

